# Valium for a colonoscopy or sigmoidscopy? I don't believe it !!



## flavour (May 14, 2003)

I have read some of the messages here. If i read right you guys are sleeping during some of the tests ??? Oh you have it so easy !! Let me tell you how it is done over here !.Two days before the colonoscopy (with the barium enema)i have to take some epsom salt with water. That will give me the runs. The next day i have to drink one again. I get the runs again. Mean while i am not on any diet. I can eat whatever i want. The next morning i have to be at the hospital at about 7.00 am. They call me in and then they let warm soapy water run into my colon (via my butt). This makes me run to the toilet. After an hour i get called in again. This time they let a white pap run into my colon (via my butt). Then the radiologist puts a pipe in my butt and makes the Pic. This time i am fully awake and it does not hurt abit. Before you know it your done. But after that i have to run to the toilet. If i don't hold on my underwear turnes white. During the test i had to take different positions. My last one was in 1999.In 1996 i had a fissure anal (don't knwo if i spelled it right). And i had a Sigmoidscopy. I am never forgetting this one. My doctor did this one himself. He wanted to have a look inside because i had hard lumpy stools. And this hurt very much during a BM. I had BM's everyday . I did not know what to expect and thought it was easy. That what i heard from others, but they were wrong. They had a colonoscopy. That morning when i got to the hospital, i got a dulcolax pil. I had to put this pil in my but and after 5 minutes i had to run to the toilet. I hated that pil because it made me shiver, like it was 5 degrees below 0. Before this test i was also not on a any diet. The doctor called me in. I had to lay down on my side and he began putting the pipe in my butt. Deeper and deeper. Meanwhile he looked on a screen. I was fully Awake and did not get any painkillers. I felt like i was gonna ****t through my mouth. I saw everything and i felt it all. I was so in PAIN. My belly was hurting and i saw the pipe pushing up, like a baby was kicking. This went on for 30 minutes. I sreamed one time and the doctor called the nurse to "PLAY" with me. When i think about it now i have to laugh. But it was no laughing matter back then. After it was all over the nurse had to help me walk. When i got home i took a valium and slept the whole day and night. The next day when i had a BM it hurt like hell and there was a little blood with the white stuff. This because the doctor took a little piece of my colon out to have it tested in the Lab. There was no bloating or gas !During this test the doc did not run out of pipe. My colon was the right length. But i think that he did stretch my colon out. And that is one of the side effects of this test, your colon can become longer. In 1999 when i had the colonoscopy, the radiologist noticed that my colon was longer and wider. But i never felt constipated at all. I had one to two Bm's per day. In 1996 my Bm's were also normal but they were hard and lumpy sometimes. My doctor had a meeting with other doctors to discuss my colon. As they had seldom seen such a long one. They must be joking right !! I asked him back then if i would have to remove a piece of the colon. He said no that is in no way necessary.A month ago i went back to my doc to talk about the IBs d and another colonoscopy or sigmoidscopy. I told him i want the Colonoscopy.I am having it on the 18 th of july. No sigmoid for me now !!!I never made a stomach pic (so to call it) but when you make one of them, you get the white stuff through your throat via a pipe. I know this is a long story. Thanks for reading. I am gonna ask my doc for a Valium or a painkiller the next time i make a sigmoid. But i know they don't give those !. I'll just have to drink it myself







A sigmoid it still the best one to diagnose smth. The doc can see a whole lot more. But...







Bye bye


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey...sucks to live where you do







Actually I did not receive any meds when I did the sigmoidoscopy. And yes, it sucks. I'll take the conscious sedation with a colonoscopy any day of the week over another one of those. The *tur* had to be the worst part. I'd say it took a total of 20 minutes to do the whole thing. He warned me when I'd feel cramping, but that didn't do much to ease the pains.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

hi,i had the sigmoid done too-no sedation either here in the U.S. It was one of the worst procedures I've ever had done. the whole time i felt this increasing pressure in my chest and throat and thought I actually would **** through my mouth or brain. it was a very scary feeling and i couldn't take it so they had to stop. would never have it again. i pray and hope a colonoscopy is easier.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

OMG-the sigmoid is the worst! I had it done 2x and each time, I'm in tears and sweating so much from the pain, I could pass out! It's awful! I don't know how some people make it through saying it's a simple test! Maybe it's because our colons are prone to contracting or spasming with our IBS? I'll take the colonoscopy any day over that barbaric test! Drugs are a wonderful thing (at times.....)


----------



## Myrna Richmond (Nov 29, 2001)

Now I am really scared. I thought the colonoscopy was the worst test so far. After listening to you all, I know what to give a wide berth to. I will never allow them to do a sigmoid on me.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Great ... I have a sigmoidoscopy next week.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I didn't mean to scare anyone. I'm just being honest. However, if it makes you feel better, I'm such a baby and worry about everything! SO, if I can do it, ANYBODY CAN! You'll be just fine and as I said, it might just be people that have a tendency for colon spasms (like me-my only symptom of IBS) that have problems with the sigmoidoscopy.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm sorry, but there has to be an easier way totest out our colons etc. I had my first colonsoscopy a couple of weeks ago. I was knockedout completely for the procedure and don't remember a thing. I insisted on being out, I cannot take pain, I'm the biggest baby out there.During the colonoscopy the dr. found internalhemmroids, two large polyps in my rectum andanal fissures. I saw a surgeon who wanted to doa stig. on me and I told him I could not do it.Now tomorrow I am having a rectal exam, havingthe hem's banded, getting botox shots in thefissures and having the polyps removed. It isconsidered surgery and I will be completely outfor this also. I know the doctors don't like to'put us out' or 'heavily sedate' us, but comeon! How are we supposed to have all of thesehorrible, painful tests/exams done when we arestressed and in pain from out IBS in the firstplace? I am nervous about the procedure tomorroweven tho I know I'll be out. I am nervous aboutthe pain and blood afterwards. You all are muchmore brave than me. If anyone out there is anervous-irvous like me, my advice is to ask yourdoctor to sedate you, or go in as an out patientand be put out. Don't put yourself through morepain than you have to, remember the doctors areworking for us, not the other way around. Goodluck to you all, I hope we all feel better soon.


----------

